# No seat warmers??



## rfhendrix (Jan 24, 2011)

They sell 12 volt seat warmers for under $20

http://www.amazon.com/Wagan-IN9738-...OUHQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302365765&sr=8-1


----------

